# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  جمود .........وراحه

## واحد فاضي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

محاولتي ما أدري كم  :toung: 
أتمنى تعجبكم 
-------------------------
كمٌّ من الآهات يجمعها دفتري ...
تردد في كل يومٍ إلى متى يا سيدي !

أطلق عناننا الى الفضاء المبهم ...
لنريح قلباً....وروحاً ......ضمت ذلك القلب .

قصصٌ وروايات ...تتزاحم في العقل والقلب والروح 
لماذا ..كيف ....ماذا يكن .....هل تستطيع ....
كلها مملؤة بالتساؤلات 

جامدة الملامح 
لا تبوح بأسرارها 
قد تقرأ أفكارها 
وقد تكون..أيها القارئ .........على صواب 
وقد تكون ......على خطأ 

لكنني في سالف الأيام .......كتبتها 
وعيتها .......ولم أزل 
عند المنام ...وفي القيام ..........وفي مغيب الشمس 

أودعتها !!!!!!

راحتي في كتمها 
راحتي في طيها 
راحتي في .......سرّها 

في الآتي سأسرد سرها .........

قادمة هي الأسرار>>>>


-------------
سلام

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــــــــائكـ ورد وريحان ،،*
*و رسم حرف بحليهـ البهاء ،،*
*عجبا لـ تلكـ المحاولهـ ،،*
*تحمل بين طياتها معاني تفوق العقول ،،*
*و مشاعر مثلما الكنز المخزون ،،*
*و صياغتها من أجمل ما قد تكون ،،*
*كلمات و ألفاظ ،،*
*و حروف عانقت الأوراق ،،*
*رسمت لنا صوره لا تكون إلا ،،*
*بـ ريشهـ فنان ،،*
*ماذا لو لم تكن محاولهـ ؟!!،،*
*إذن ما سـ تكون ،،*
*سوى أسطورة ،،* 
*نثرتها أناملكـ الطاهره ،،*
*و خلدتها مشاعركـ الصادقهـ ،،*
*أبو زييييييييين ،،*
*تفاجئني دااااائما ،،* 
*بـ روعهـ ما تخفيهـ بين جنبات روحكـ ،،*
*من إحساس ،،*
*أدامكـ اللهـ داااائما ،،*
*إناااااء ينضح بـ الخيراااات ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*و عليك السلام و رحمة الله الواسعة ..*
*جميل ما كتبت هنا أخوي واحد فاضي ..*
*هذه هي الحياة مجموعة قصص و روايات ملؤها التساؤلات ..*
*لا تحرمنا من ابداعاتك بالتأليف ..*
*عساك ع القوة ..*

----------


## MOONY

عزيزي كم سعدت بأن تكون لك مشاركة هاهنا
اعجبني جداً مانسجه قلمك على هذه السطور  كلماتك عذ*به وجميله
سلم نبضك ودام قلمك
تحياتي
*

----------


## ضياء

*واحد فاضي ،،،*

*ماسٌ وجمان ،،،*

*تسلسلُك الخلاب ،،،*


*مميز جدا ،،،*

----------


## نُون

أتزعم بأنك عاجزٌ عن التعبير ،،،
و في طيات حكايتك ألف قصيدة ،،
بداية رائعة ،،
فكيف بالنهاية ،،
في انتظار بقية الأسرار ..
تحياتي...

----------


## فرح

اطلت مكوثي بين معزوفتك ،،،
فوجدت لها معاني عجيبه وراااائعه 
كروووعة صاحبها 
اخوووي ابوزيــــــــــن
دمت وداااام عطاااائك
موفق

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*تجربة ممتازة منك اخي* 

*الله يعطيك الف عافية*

*ننتظر التجربة الثانيه*

*استمتعت بالقرائة*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مراحب 




> *مســائكـ ورد وريحان ،،*
> *و رسم حرف بحليهـ البهاء ،،*
> *عجبا لـ تلكـ المحاولهـ ،،*
> *تحمل بين طياتها معاني تفوق العقول ،،*
> *و مشاعر مثلما الكنز المخزون ،،*
> *و صياغتها من أجمل ما قد تكون ،،*
> *كلمات و ألفاظ ،،*
> *و حروف عانقت الأوراق ،،*
> *رسمت لنا صوره لا تكون إلا ،،*
> ...







> *للدموع إحساس ،،*





 أخجلتني كلماتك كثيراً أختي 

فبها من سري الكثير 

وليس بينها وبين دفتري المبهم الا ....البيان 

جزيل الشكر أنثره بين طيات كلماتك المعبرة الودودة

تقبليها مني وانتِ في أتم صحة ووافر سلامة 

فمان الله

----------

